# on behalf of my g/f



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

posting on behalf of my g/f.

we are going to turkey in august and she wants too look better. i think she looks fine but hey its what she see's that counts.

she used too weigh 14st and a size 16, she is 5ft 6

she has been on the celebrity slim diet for 26 weeks and is now 11st and a size 12, and looking great

she goes to the gym and does 5 hours of cardio a week. mon,wed,fri is cardio in the gym and thu,fri she does an arobic class. 5 hours in total

as she is on the celebrity slim diet she is limited to what she can eat, i dont know if you's know what this diet is.

heres the link

http://www.celebrityslim.co.uk/

she basiclly wants to lose more fat around her stomach as it doesnt seem to be coming off there much

anyone got any help or advice about what to do, im not sure so i said i would ask on here

thanks


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

plenty of core and ab work im sure a lot of ppl struggle to loose from this area


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

im still new to this too mate im not sure what you mean by core work?

would she need a routine?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

More cardio.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Dezw said:


> More cardio.


i thought 5 hours a week was a lot


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

andy51086 said:


> i thought 5 hours a week was a lot


It is dude


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

andy51086 said:


> i thought 5 hours a week was a lot


Tell her fasted cardio. 1st thing in the morning and before food. Good 30-45mins..

Works for me, The harder the fat the harder the loss imo.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

so she should swap har normal cardio session (about 1730 after work) for a morning session or do both?

will she need to do a weight training session aswell?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I too will say fasted cardio, seems to be the way to go for alot of competing bb'ers.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

so i shud tell her to move her exercise times to the mornings before food


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

1st of all the lnk to the diet site does not give any info on what you g/f is eating but I would hazard a guess that the diet she is on is not based around maintaining muscle mass in any way and is just a 'weight' loss programm regardless of whether the loss is fat or muscle. She has done very well to lose 3 stone in 6 months and that is really a commendable acheivement so hats off at this point. However we cannot spot reduce and fat is just as likely to come off our earlobes as it is our ass when we diet. Unfortunately for women the places we want to lose it the most are normally the places we lose it last....that is I'm afraid down to millions of years of evolution and genetics. Getting back to the diet, as it is one that is not based around any kind of muscle building or maintaining premis as you g/f has lost the weight she has just become a skinnier version of her fatter self. As the 'weight' lost has been indiscriminate and she has not focused on building any muscle she has in principle become a skinny fat bird. I would now HIGHLY recommend revisiting her diet and base it around a high protein one and get her lifting the weights. The weights and weights only will sculpt her body....if she stick to being a cardio bunny she will just become a smaller version of what she is now. That is not to say leave out the cardio...no continue, regardless of whether morning fasted or not, the main point is that she is consistant. There are just as many bodybuilders do not do morning fasted cardio as there are those that do...one thing they ALL have in common is their cardio consistancy. Hope this all made sense :0) And of course it's just my opinion. But without being able to actually see what she is eating it is hard to comment on how a dietary change could her her...if at all!

By the way I'm 11stone and around a size 12!!!!!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> 1st of all the lnk to the diet site does not give any info on what you g/f is eating but I would hazard a guess that the diet she is on is not based around maintaining muscle mass in any way and is just a 'weight' loss programm regardless of whether the loss is fat or muscle. She has done very well to lose 3 stone in 6 months and that is really a commendable acheivement so hats off at this point. However we cannot spot reduce and fat is just as likely to come off our earlobes as it is our ass when we diet. Unfortunately for women the places we want to lose it the most are normally the places we lose it last....that is I'm afraid down to millions of years of evolution and genetics. Getting back to the diet, as it is one that is not based around any kind of muscle building or maintaining premis as you g/f has lost the weight she has just become a skinnier version of her fatter self. As the 'weight' lost has been indiscriminate and she has not focused on building any muscle she has in principle become a skinny fat bird. I would now HIGHLY recommend revisiting her diet and base it around a high protein one and get her lifting the weights. The weights and weights only will sculpt her body....if she stick to being a cardio bunny she will just become a smaller version of what she is now. That is not to say leave out the cardio...no continue, regardless of whether morning fasted or not, the main point is that she is consistant. There are just as many bodybuilders do not do morning fasted cardio as there are those that do...one thing they ALL have in common is their cardio consistancy. Hope this all made sense :0) And of course it's just my opinion. But without being able to actually see what she is eating it is hard to comment on how a dietary change could her her...if at all!
> 
> By the way I'm 11stone and around a size 12!!!!!


thanks for the reply. i will get her to post up her diet and you can see whats she is eating, she wasnt really wanting to build muscle, but if thats the only way she can loose the tummy then knowing her thats what she would do


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

my g/f diet consists 3 main meals a day and healthy snacking inbetween such as apples,pears,peaches and plums

2 of these meals are celebrity slim shakes/soups or bars,theses are all mrp. then one main meal . all the shakes/soups/bars contain the same amount of nutrition which is

per 55g serving:

214 cal

19g protein

2.4g fat (1.2 sat fat)

28g carb (26g of which is sugar)

vit a,b,b1,b2,b6,b12 all 0.45mg each

so she would have 2 of the above and a main meal which would consist of 150g of lean high protein meat with a handfull of spinach, beetroot and carrots

thats basically here diet all week for 7 days with some cheating one day a fortnight

thanks


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> By the way I'm 11stone and around a size 12!!!!!


So am I......(and we look completely different  )



andy51086 said:


> thanks for the reply. i will get her to post up her diet and you can see whats she is eating, she wasnt really wanting to build muscle, but if thats the only way she can loose the tummy then knowing her thats what she would do


She won't 'get big' if that's what's bothering her......

And those shakes contain a lot of sugar - too much sugar not enough fibre. Real food would definitely be an improvement.

Very simplisticly, she needs to eat 5-6 times a day, protein and complex carbs at every meal. Preferably from 'clean' sources (i.e. not processed) - Fruit, veg (fibrous, not starchy), brown or basmati rice, wholemal bread, sweet potatoes, quinoa, pulses for carbs, and chicken, oily fish, tuna, turkey, beef, eggs for protein, plus some dairy.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Beklet said:


> So am I......(and we look completely different  )
> 
> She won't 'get big' if that's what's bothering her......
> 
> ...


she doesnt want to get big or build muscle she just wants to get rid of the fat around her stomach


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

As said above and also;

I would keep the fruits in, just not loads of them. Fruits contain sugar, but that in itself is not a bad thing, they also contain vitamins. Oranges being the most well known for vitamin C.

Your gf would do best to slowly phase out the celeb diet and phase in cleaner eating. As much "real food" as possible, ie. fresh fruit and veg, lean meats and so on. She is doing very well to only have one cheat meal every two weeks.. in fact I personally think one cheat meal a week would be better, all the cardio she is doing, her metabolism will be on high and it needs to be slapped a little more often than once every fortnight.

If she adds in a light weight training routine to her plan along with the cardio she will effectively burn even more calories and as said above, shape her body for the better. This of course doesn't mean bench pressing her own weight and such hehe but grabbing the small chrome dumbells and doing some light work for 30 mins, will in itself burn somewhere in the figure of 200 calories or so, as a rough figure, you can top that with some cardio to finish and have a lean protein meal afterwards with some complex carbs.

In terms of losing weight from her belly, this will most likely be the last place it goes. Which means as long as she follows a good routine and it is working, it is only a matter of time.

I would heavily advise against any form of weight loss supplement like fat burners and such, except CLA and maybe Green Tea. Although at this stage these will be unnecessary.

It sounds like she has the determination and will needed to succeed, she has done very well to lose the weight she has, now it is a case of losing the rest and shaping her body so she is happy with herself.

I believe all is needed to do this is her diet amending (as said above) and incorporating light weight training.

All the best.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

robc said:


> As said above and also;
> 
> I would keep the fruits in, just not loads of them. Fruits contain sugar, but that in itself is not a bad thing, they also contain vitamins. Oranges being the most well known for vitamin C.
> 
> ...


thanks for the detailed response mate. she is unsure about what to do with the dumbells tbh, and im not the best to be making up a routine for her.

i think the diet is the main thing that needs to be changed, it will be hard for her to start as she has been on this diet for a while and is used to it.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Weights, cardio, healthy diet = good body. Avoid 'celebrity diets' or any other such tosh.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

andy51086 said:


> thanks for the detailed response mate. she is unsure about what to do with the dumbells tbh, and im not the best to be making up a routine for her.
> 
> i think the diet is the main thing that needs to be changed, it will be hard for her to start as she has been on this diet for a while and is used to it.


No problem mate.

Yea the key to changing a diet is to never just totally go from one to another.. slowly change one thing at a time.

So this may mean changing her breakfast to start with and when she is comfortable with it then change something else, add things into the diet slowly and at a pace she is comfy with.

All it ever is, is about getting used to what your doing. She (as any one else) will get used to it easily as long as new things are introduced slowly so enough time is given for her to get used to it.

This is why some people usually fail with a particular diet, because it is a sudden massive change and it is just easier to do what you are used to.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Weight training isn't necessarily about building loads of muscle. THere are other benefits to it.

Muscle is more metabolically active than fat. It burns far more calories at rest. If she increases her muscle mass, she will have a higher metabolism and burn more calories at rest. The added muscle will not make her bigger, as it's denser than fat. Think about it - how big does an 8oz steak look in comparison to a packet of butter? 

Weight bearing exercise also strengthens the bones and connective tissue - meaning osteoporosis is less of a risk as she gets older - it's something a lot of these skinny over dieted women will have to worry about in middle age, and it's not pleasant!

There's also the improved posture. If muscles are trained properly and all is in proportion, she'll move better and stand taller - and that in itself creates the illusion of being slimmer.

If she's a complete beginner, a full body workout or two day upper/lower body split may be more suited to her.

Does her gym do Bodypump classes? They're done with weights and are like a combined weights/cardio workout - real killer they are!! :lol:

Failing that, easiest thing to do is book a session with a personal trainer, to show her how to do the exercises properly, or check out some tutorials on Youtube. www.stumptuous.com is pretty good too :thumb:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Weight training isn't necessarily about building loads of muscle. THere are other benefits to it.
> 
> Muscle is more metabolically active than fat. It burns far more calories at rest. If she increases her muscle mass, she will have a higher metabolism and burn more calories at rest. The added muscle will not make her bigger, as it's denser than fat. Think about it - how big does an 8oz steak look in comparison to a packet of butter?
> 
> ...


we have been looking at the body pump classes they seem really good, she was thinking about doing 3 body pump classes a week i.e mon,wed,sat and body combat for some cardio on tue,thu and maybe some cardio for 30min before the body pump classes.

is that too much?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

andy51086 said:


> we have been looking at the body pump classes they seem really good, she was thinking about doing 3 body pump classes a week i.e mon,wed,sat and body combat for some cardio on tue,thu and maybe some cardio for 30min before the body pump classes.
> 
> is that too much?


Not if she's capable of it but she'll be sore the day after bodypump...I'd do the cardio after the bodypump classes - she'll need her energy for the weights


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

andy51086 said:


> she doesnt want to get big or build muscle she just wants to get rid of the fat around her stomach


I'd almost stake my life on this mate....

she will not get big. She will just get a better shape.

You're talking of doing cardio and bodypump.... bodypump is designed to condition the muscles, not for them to grow.

People can look more muscular when they lose weight simply because the fat is no longer hiding the muscle... not that they've increased muscle size. (case in point... competitive bodybuilders).

Added to this the fact shes not taking in nearly enough protein on that diet to grow, and even if she ups her protein... well it just aint that easy!

All the girls on here are busting their ass in the gym daily doing hard heavy weights workouts that would put many men to shame, eating high protein diets and spending fortunes on supps etc. If it was as easy as that we'd all be huge lol!



Beklet said:


> Weight training isn't necessarily about building loads of muscle. THere are other benefits to it.
> 
> Muscle is more metabolically active than fat. It burns far more calories at rest. If she increases her muscle mass, she will have a higher metabolism and burn more calories at rest. The added muscle will not make her bigger, as it's denser than fat. Think about it - how big does an 8oz steak look in comparison to a packet of butter?
> 
> ...


Good post :thumbup1:


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i dont get what you mean zara are you saying that the bodypump classes are a waste of time?

as for her diet should she be going for a high protein, low carb, high cal diet?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

andy51086 said:


> we have been looking at the body pump classes they seem really good, she was thinking about doing 3 body pump classes a week i.e mon,wed,sat and body combat for some cardio on tue,thu and maybe some cardio for 30min before the body pump classes.
> 
> is that too much?


What is your g/f's reasoning behind not lifting weights?

ElfinTan and Beklet have set out the benefits of lifting weights - sculpting the body is definitely the way forward.

I am going to make a very big assumption here because this happens all too often with ladies in gyms - I suspect that your g/f probably feels intimidated by the weights area because it is full of guys doing their thing and there's not another woman within 50ft of a weight plate, the staff at your gym are less than helpful add to that mix a lack of knowledge about how to lift weights = lets just stay away from that because I can be guided through a class by the more often than not female instructor.

A sculpted body really is a thing of beauty, it takes time and perseverance but the results are very rewarding and satisfying.

Perhaps the example below can be used as a *guide* to show your g/f how a body can be 'sculpted' if the right approach is taken. There are numerous other examples just like this lady below out there who have achieved this look through weight training.










I think essentially the message is do not be afraid of lifting weights the benefits far outweigh the negatives; stick to fasted cardio; sort out the diet - switch to high protein and lower carbohydrates with plenty of fresh veg; and add some good fats; avoid eating too much fruit as it is sugary and can be stored as fat.

I wish your g/f all the best in achieving her goals.

Lou


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the comment.

that look is not really whats she is after tbh more of a toned look.

its not that she is afraid of weights its just she isnt sure what routine to do, how many sets/reps and and at what weight.

could anyone recommend a routine?

so the bodypump is a waste then?

high protein, low car diet seems the way to go then. what about calories?


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

I would recommend her using some hgh at 2iu a day. As well as using some T4 for a month.

It will certainly move the rest of the bodyfat for her.

Thats only if your gf wants to use these compounds of course mate


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Guru Josh said:


> I would recommend her using some hgh at 2iu a day. As well as using some T4 for a month.
> 
> It will certainly move the rest of the bodyfat for her.
> 
> Thats only if your gf wants to use these compounds of course mate


hardly great advice mate for someone who doesnt have a good diet yet and never lifted any weights before


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

At a dose of 2 iu a day for a women it is purely for fat loss. Not muscle gain. And combined with the T4 it will increase the amount of fat burned as the two work together to utilize fat as the main fuel used by the body.

You do not have to have a routine that involes weights to make the most of it. As the goal is not to gain or build large amounts of muscle as if you were a male. It is to tone up, lose bodyfat and maintain the muscle you have.

Of course as you metioned a strict balanced diet would certainly be benificial, but when using these two compounds you can get away with a little bit as they are incredibly good at doing there job.

This is of course only my opinion, and i can fully accept if it is not to everyones liking. We all have our own ways of doing things


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

andy51086 said:


> thanks for the comment.
> 
> that look is not really whats she is after tbh more of a toned look.
> 
> ...


Bodypump isn't a waste of time, but may be good for a start.

I think the standard rep range for sets and reps for beginners is 3 sets of 10 - at a weight where the last 2 reps are really difficult and almost to failure. Once she can do 12, put the weight up.

As for routine - basic compound movements would give her the most bang for her buck - bench press (barbell or dumbbells), pec deck, barbell rows, pulldowns, squats, lunges, stiff legged deadlifts, calf raises, shoulder press, lateral raises, tricep pressdowns and curls would be a basic routine, maybe split into upper and lower body. Add ab work to cover upper and lower abs (no matter what, doing hundreds of crunches will not spot reduce belly fat) and she's done.

As for more 'toned' ladies.....this is our own very lovely Carly...



















If you check out her profile you should see some comp pics - trust me it's some bloody hard work getting there!!!!!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

she knows spot reduction doesnt work anyway.

she has booked body pump for this week so i will see how she does with that.

i am trying to convince her to do a weight routine, it would be easier if we went to the same gyms as each other but we dont.

i am think maybe a chest/tri, back/bi, legs/abs day. 3 exercises per bodypart at 3x8 that sound okay?

i will ask her what exactly was involved in the body pump class


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Body pump is light weights, high reps to music. From what I remember it involves bench press, rows, squats, lunges, curls etc, and will make you sweat and it will BURN!!!!

But for good results, she will still need to train heavy


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Your lass needs to learn to eat proper food. I personally hate these fcking shake diets because as soon as the person stops they balloon back uo because they have not addressed the issue of eating correctly and implementing a life style change. Also juts a quick glance at the daily intake she must be on sub 1000 cals a day which is fine if you are a budgie. There also seems to be little or no 'good' fats which really are essential for vital functioning of the body. I personally know several people who have lost 5-6 stone on similar diets.....and non of them has kept it off. Now really would be a good time to re-introduce 'real' food. Realistically your lass knows that she cannot eat like this forever and she must also know that she cannot go back to her old eating habits unless she wants to balloon back up. Good eating habits have to been learnt!

Lou and Beks posted some fine examples of 'weight' sculpted bodies....I personally would give a vital internal organ to look like them....and I'm pretty sure most women would lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

This article is a bit long but it makes some xcellent points. Get you lass to read it!

http://www.naturalnews.com/011285.html


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

Elfintan has given some great advice... although there has been somewhat of a reverse in terms of the belief that spot reduction is not possible.... there was a recent study that was done... i will give you the basics... so you do not have to read the scientific literature... it was done with some overweight people and they had the individuals doing leg extensions over a period of time with just one leg... there was enough of a change in the bodyfat in the one leg significant enough to prove that spot reduction is possible... personally I felt that this research was a bit misleading because everyone that works out knows that the muscles in the upper leg and much different in terms of the fiber then that of the abdominals... in any case I am still not convinced that spot reduction when it comes to abdominals is possible... while it is good to strengthen the core by doing abdominal exercises 3 to 4 times a week I do not believe that it will make her stomach look smaller... she should be doing a variety of both weight training and cardio... weight training burns more fat then cardio because when you are done with weight training your body continues to respond pysiologically by helping to repair torn muscle tissue... this in essense is like an active rest.. where your body is still working and burning calories.... while when doing cardio the second she stops she will no longer be burning calories... i am trying not to get to advanced or scientific because I am not sure of your anatomical and pysiological IQ... but the truth is that at some point with her continued workout regime she will plateau and stop losing weight and by changing her routine from strictly cardio to one that consists of both weight training and cardio she will lose even more weight... also you can assure her that there is no way she will get big and overly muscular from weight training she simply does not have the proper hormones to do this... most big muscular women in the bodybuilding industry have more TEST running through them then an adolescent boy.... hope you find some of this information helpful and best of luck to your girl... remember to just be encouraging and positive... this will reinforce her desire to continue... remind her of how great she is doing and how proud you are... the mental aspect of body image plays a huge part in the overall success! Cheers mate!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Your lass needs to learn to eat proper food. I personally hate these fcking shake diets because as soon as the person stops they balloon back uo because they have not addressed the issue of eating correctly and implementing a life style change. Also juts a quick glance at the daily intake she must be on sub 1000 cals a day which is fine if you are a budgie. There also seems to be little or no 'good' fats which really are essential for vital functioning of the body. I personally know several people who have lost 5-6 stone on similar diets.....and non of them has kept it off. Now really would be a good time to re-introduce 'real' food. Realistically your lass knows that she cannot eat like this forever and she must also know that she cannot go back to her old eating habits unless she wants to balloon back up. Good eating habits have to been learnt!
> 
> Lou and Beks posted some fine examples of 'weight' sculpted bodies....I personally would give a vital internal organ to look like them....and I'm pretty sure most women would lol


from today she is starting to come off the diet slowly and starting to eat real food. she keeps asking me how much carbs she should start with and im not sure.

as her previous diet was almost 0 carbs i would say that 50g for the first 3 days then maybee 75g then 100g and so on. i am also telling her to up her protein slightly and to be taking olive oil and omega 3 oils and a multi vitiman.

all that sound ok?


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> This article is a bit long but it makes some xcellent points. Get you lass to read it!
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/011285.html


me and her will read this

thanks


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

andy make sure that the carbs she eats are low glycemic as they will have less of an effect on her insulin levels which will go crazy if she introduces something that is higher on the glycemic indiex and will end up being stored as fat!! low glymcemic = broccoli, string beans, etc.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

US2UK said:


> andy make sure that the carbs she eats are low glycemic as they will have less of an effect on her insulin levels which will go crazy if she introduces something that is higher on the glycemic indiex and will end up being stored as fat!! low glymcemic = broccoli, string beans, etc.


ok mate i have said to her that she should avoid white bread/pasta/rice


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i treat others the way i want to be treated. she supports me a lot so its only fair i do the same.

the advice given out has been great im just trying to read through it all and come up with something for diet/routine wise.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

andy51086 said:


> ok mate i have said to her that she should avoid white bread/pasta/rice


Yep - the evil white stuff - bread, pasta, rice (though basmati not so bad), sugar and spuds..... 

You sure about that carb intake? I'm sure you said earlier that her shakes contained 28g sugar....

I'm about her weight and I diet on 150g protein (1g per lb bodyweight) and slightly less carbs. (I do diet, honest lol I'm back on the wagon :lol: )

I can cope on low carbs though, as long as I eat fat (and she needs to eat fat)


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

they do contain that. im not really how much carbs she should be taking.

maybe i am adding in too much carbs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

andy51086 said:


> they do contain that. im not really how much carbs she should be taking.
> 
> maybe i am adding in too much carbs


Sugar is pure carbs so she's eating a fair few already.

Start with equal carbs and protein 150g a day of each. She should be losing 1-2lbs a week, roughly. If it's not as much as that, drop the carbs by 25g a day for a week or so.....but no sugar!! Don't count leafy green veg in the carb count, but starchy stuff like peas and corn do count...


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok thas makes sense to me.

i will let her read all the posts once she has finished her body pump class

diet is where i struggle, mine isnt the very best so its hard for me to tell her what she can and cant eat when i am unsure what i am eating(hypocritical), of course she has diffrent goals from me


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

US2UK said:


> Elfintan has given some great advice... although there has been somewhat of a reverse in terms of the belief that spot reduction is not possible.... there was a recent study that was done... i will give you the basics... so you do not have to read the scientific literature... it was done with some overweight people and they had the individuals doing leg extensions over a period of time with just one leg... there was enough of a change in the bodyfat in the one leg significant enough to prove that spot reduction is possible... personally I felt that this research was a bit misleading because everyone that works out knows that the muscles in the upper leg and much different in terms of the fiber then that of the abdominals... in any case I am still not convinced that spot reduction when it comes to abdominals is possible... while it is good to strengthen the core by doing abdominal exercises 3 to 4 times a week I do not believe that it will make her stomach look smaller... she should be doing a variety of both weight training and cardio... weight training burns more fat then cardio because when you are done with weight training your body continues to respond pysiologically by helping to repair torn muscle tissue... this in essense is like an active rest.. where your body is still working and burning calories.... while when doing cardio the second she stops she will no longer be burning calories... i am trying not to get to advanced or scientific because I am not sure of your anatomical and pysiological IQ... but the truth is that at some point with her continued workout regime she will plateau and stop losing weight and by changing her routine from strictly cardio to one that consists of both weight training and cardio she will lose even more weight... also you can assure her that there is no way she will get big and overly muscular from weight training she simply does not have the proper hormones to do this... most big muscular women in the bodybuilding industry have more TEST running through them then an adolescent boy.... hope you find some of this information helpful and best of luck to your girl... remember to just be encouraging and positive... this will reinforce her desire to continue... remind her of how great she is doing and how proud you are... the mental aspect of body image plays a huge part in the overall success! Cheers mate!


Yeah I have also read some contradicting reports about spot reduction but the evidence has not been especially convincing and common sense and years of thinking 1000 sit ups a day will give me a 6 pack with no success kind of lead me to stick to the generalisation that you cannot spot reduce lol!!!!! You make some great and very helpful points.....especially the difficulties females have building muscle....I'm busting my gut and it really is NOT easy...trust me on this!!!!

Andy - I agree with Beks the 'shakes' your lass was on were full of sugar....plus her healthy snacks were 'fruit'= sugar.

As she is used to not eating too many 'solid' carbs I'd actually go for a slightly lower carb intake

150g protein

100g carbs

40g fat

Will give her just under 1400cals

Spread the meals out over 5-6 meals.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah I have also read some contradicting reports about spot reduction but the evidence has not been especially convincing and common sense and years of thinking 1000 sit ups a day will give me a 6 pack with no success kind of lead me to stick to the generalisation that you cannot spot reduce lol!!!!! You make some great and very helpful points.....especially the difficulties females have building muscle....I'm busting my gut and it really is NOT easy...trust me on this!!!!
> 
> Andy - I agree with Beks the 'shakes' your lass was on were full of sugar....plus her healthy snacks were 'fruit'= sugar.
> 
> ...


ok thanks i will show all the info you guys have posted.

now i just need to find a lot of low gi carbs that she can eat, maybe find some for myself too


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

google!!!!! Then to get amounts try calorie king! Call it home work x


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> google!!!!! Then to get amounts try calorie king! Call it home work x


i will do thanks

thats a job for tomorrow as thats when i will see her


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

Andy I have a great suggestion for a protein that I drink when i am dieting down and getting lean for shows when I really need to watch everything I put into my body... its called Nectar and its by a company called Syntrax the reason that I like this protein powder is because... 1 its high quality whey protein isolate which is the best type of whey protein... for a number of scientific reasons that we do not have to get into... 2 its got no carbs at all so she can get her carbs from other sources that will trick her and at least satisfy some of her hunger cravings and can better control sugar intake.. which it sounds like her current protein powder has too much of... and 3 which is really my number one ... this protein powder is hands down the best tasting you will ever try... i mean there is a flavor that tastes like pina coloda that if you blend it with some ice will taste like your sipping a nice cocktail in the carribean... no joke... they have great flavors... in any case I am not sure if they have this brand in the UK or not... i suppose I will find out shortly when I arrive but keep up the great work and encouragement with your girlfreind...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i find that beating my woman when she gets too fat for my tastes works quite well.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

mainly cos if she even knew id written the above she'd lose 4 stone kicking the crap out of me.

you know shes a nice girl till shes past her 8th pint of stella for the evening........

and my last bruises havnt healed yet. whooops


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

US2UK said:


> Andy I have a great suggestion for a protein that I drink when i am dieting down and getting lean for shows when I really need to watch everything I put into my body... its called Nectar and its by a company called Syntrax the reason that I like this protein powder is because... 1 its high quality whey protein isolate which is the best type of whey protein... for a number of scientific reasons that we do not have to get into... 2 its got no carbs at all so she can get her carbs from other sources that will trick her and at least satisfy some of her hunger cravings and can better control sugar intake.. which it sounds like her current protein powder has too much of... and 3 which is really my number one ... this protein powder is hands down the best tasting you will ever try... i mean there is a flavor that tastes like pina coloda that if you blend it with some ice will taste like your sipping a nice cocktail in the carribean... no joke... they have great flavors... in any case I am not sure if they have this brand in the UK or not... i suppose I will find out shortly when I arrive but keep up the great work and encouragement with your girlfreind...


thanks for the info mate

i will have a look into it


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

d4ead said:


> mainly cos if she even knew id written the above she'd lose 4 stone kicking the crap out of me.
> 
> you know shes a nice girl till shes past her 8th pint of stella for the evening........
> 
> and my last bruises havnt healed yet. whooops


i thought you would change your mind and write something else

i value my life and my balls too much to do that lol


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

andy that is why his handle basically spells out what he is gonna be when his old lady sees what he wrote!

D4ead you are funny mate!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> This article is a bit long but it makes some xcellent points. Get you lass to read it!
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/011285.html


ok me and the missus just read this together and i must say its one of the best articals i have read.

it spells out many myths about women getting BIG and also how weight loss programes just dont work.

i also learned about glycogen so for me that was a first as i didnt know anything about it.

its put a lot of things into perspective. i fell that she has the exercise problem sorted as we have came up with a routine which i think is good.

so now its just the diet, which we will be lookin into.

thanks for the link elfintan reps to you


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

andy i am glad that you and your lady are learning... i am glad you learned about glycogen... one of the most important things to be knowledgable about... especially when dieting because to many make the mistake of not taking in enough carbohydrates and thus your body starts to break down protein to make glycogen... which is how keto diets work... but its really an expensive diet because as you know protein is a more expensive food source then carbohydrates... bodybuilders are always messing around with carbs either carb depleting or carb loading but they ussually do this because the glycogen stored in muscles gives the muscle a fuller appearance... hence the reason that bodybuilders at least natural ones ussually carb load the day of contests because they want to fill there muscles as much as possible with glycogen so they do not have a flat look!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ didnt know that mate.

cheers


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

knowledge=power


----------

